# Cheese with Truffle Bits



## Chopstix (Jan 19, 2008)

Sounds too good to be true, doesn't it?  I couldn't believe it. DH brought back a small wheel of it from a business trip to Amsterdam.  The wheel is coated in black wax with a very classy packaging.  He bought it at Schiphol Airport Duty-Free.

Inside is semi-hard yellowish cheese that's very generously speckled with real black truffle bits.  I just had a wedge of it now and it is unbelievable good.  The cheese has a very light cheddar taste which goes pefectly with the strong truffle aroma.  Next time I will serve it in thin slices to make the cheese last longer because the truffle aroma is just as powerful in a thin slice as in a thick one.


----------

